# My goaties



## coltrule (Mar 24, 2011)

i'll post names below


----------



## coltrule (Mar 24, 2011)

1st pic Elly. She is a registerd Togginberg.. full name is Shamrock PG Ellange. I got her last year in the milk.
2nd pic- My buck Colt, was born in January. And he won't breed my does.... and he is a Nubian
3rd pic- My 1st doe Buckaroo.. she is a mix..but gives a lot of milk. and her baby Polly ..who is half mix half nubian sassan. (doe)
4th pic-My brothers wether BaBa...yes he is a boar mix...
5th pic- My girl Honey. (I posted a pic of her earlyer.. .


----------



## coltrule (Mar 24, 2011)

More pics..


----------



## coltrule (Mar 24, 2011)

1st pic- the 2 lambs.. Indy and Abby
2nd pic- Gracie..a sassan Nubian doe. (fawna's baby)
3rd pic-Fawna a sassan Nubian. (my very first milk goat)
4th pic- My wonderful goat doggie General 
5th pic- My sisters doeling Flower..who almost died as a baby...


----------



## coltrule (Mar 24, 2011)

1st pic- my big baby wether Bronco lol
2nd pic- the Lambs and Colt
and yes this is it


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Aww, they're all so cute! :thumbup: I like Fawna's looks!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice..... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## coltrule (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks guys. I forgot to add my doe Suger in there.. hahah.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Very cute goats! Love the doggie too!


----------



## coltrule (Mar 24, 2011)

haha Thanks. What do you think of my buck..? any critic..???


----------



## Sadie&Ginger (Mar 29, 2011)

Wow, I don't know half of these goats! It's been forever since I've been down there.


----------



## coltrule (Mar 24, 2011)

haha you ain't seen Elly,Colt,lambs, Polly,Graicie.. I think thats it


----------



## goatfarmergirl (Jul 3, 2011)

is the dog a great perenies? my dog looks just like yours . and she's a great perenies.


----------



## coltrule (Mar 24, 2011)

goatfarmergirl said:


> is the dog a great perenies? my dog looks just like yours . and she's a great perenies.


He is half Prynesse and quarter commordor..and quarter anatolion. But mostly takes after the great pryennese.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Pretty goaties!


----------

